# 1969 Thiokol Snowcat Just attach a plow and away you'd go !!



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Neither snow nor blizzard nor 10 foot drifts will slow you down with this guy :tongue4:
Asking 12K in MN. 
1969 Thiokol Snowcat


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

And it's painted Ariens orange too


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Is this the same Thiokol as in "Morton Thiokol"?


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*I see these in NY...*

snowmobile trail groomers


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Isn't a little too wide for sidewalks?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if the snowcat only had a snowblower attachment


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

uberT said:


> Is this the same Thiokol as in "Morton Thiokol"?


It is, and I think I know why you're asking. Morton Thiokol, as it was known then, was a launch system contractor to NASA under prime contractor Rockwell International. Morton Thiokol designed and constructed the solid rocket boosters containing the new infamous and, of course, disastrous O-rings which failed on the Space Shuttle Challenger. Here's some light reading on a conference call leading up to that disaster: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Shuttle_Challenger_disaster#Thiokol.E2.80.93NASA_conference_call

Morton Thiokol was later known by several different names, the latest of which was ATK Launch Systems Group before finally becoming part of Orbital ATK in 2015 following a merger with Orbital Sciences Corporation.

Interesting piece of trivia: DMC, under John Delorean, acquired Thiokol's "snowcat" assets in the late 70s. I think a spinoff company continued to make these Snowcats through the 1990s.

Now go tell these stories at your next cocktail party. (Hint: You probably won't make many friends.)


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if the snowcat only had a snowblower attachment


This doesn't have the snowblower attachment, but I don't think you'll need it. As long as you have railroad tracks. RMC Portec Hurricane Jet Snow Blower


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Isn't a little too wide for sidewalks?



Since it's a know fact that most older Americans (like me ) are over weight I'm pretty sure that the sidewalks are too narrow.
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/obesity-overweight.htm


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

uberT said:


> Is this the same Thiokol as in "Morton Thiokol"?


Yep, the same people that brought us the Nike/Ajax. They had multiple subsidiaries, that produced a myriad of things. If your inclined, check out the Food Machine Corporation.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

AbominableSnowman said:


> Interesting piece of trivia: DMC, under John Delorean, acquired Thiokol's "snowcat" assets in the late 70s. I think a spinoff company continued to make these Snowcats through the 1990s.


Don't forget, DMC/LMC sold a handfull of snowblowers too.


----------

